# Probleme bei den Domains im internen Nez



## Cryar (16. Juni 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.1 - Debian 5 Lenny - Testserver im Internen Netz
 Dokumentation war die Perfekt Server für Debian 5.0 Lenny mit ISPConfig 3

 Installtion lief wie laut Anleitung ohne fehler und komplikationen.


 edit ... hmm der sendet aber schnell ab ^^

 So folgende Situation bei mir:

 Habe den Server auf einer Virtuellen Box im Bridge Modus laufen und  wollte erstmal im home netz testen wie ispconfig funktioniert und es zu  administrieren ist.

 auszug aus ispconfig:

 [global]
 webserver=apache
 mailserver=postfix
 dnsserver=mydns

 [server]
 auto_network_configuration=
 ip_address=172.16.40.100
 netmask=255.255.255.0
 gateway=172.16.40.78
 hostname=server1.example.com
 nameservers=172.16.40.100, 172.16.40.70   # die .70 ist der dns in  meinem netzwerk

 [mail]
 module=postfix_mysql
 maildir_path=/var/vmail/[domain]/[localpart]
 homedir_path=/var/vmail
 mailuser_uid=5000
 mailuser_gid=5000
 mailuser_name=vmail
 mailuser_group=vmail
 relayhost=
 relayhost_user=
 relayhost_password=
 mailbox_size_limit=0
 message_size_limit=0

 [getmail]
 getmail_config_dir=/etc/getmail

 [web]
 website_basedir=/var/www
 website_path=/var/www/clients/client[client_id]/web[website_id]
 website_symlinks=/var/www/[website_domain]/:/var/www/clients/client[client_id]/[website_domain]/
 vhost_conf_dir=/etc/apache2/sites-available
 vhost_conf_enabled_dir=/etc/apache2/sites-enabled

 [fastcgi]
 fastcgi_starter_path=/var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/[system_user]/
 fastcgi_starter_script=.php-fcgi-starter
 fastcgi_alias=/php/
 fastcgi_phpini_path=/etc/php5/cgi/
 fastcgi_children=8
 fastcgi_max_requests=5000
 fastcgi_bin=/usr/bin/php-cgi

 [jailkit]
 jailkit_chroot_home=/home/[username]
 jailkit_chroot_app_sections=basicshell editors extendedshell netutils  ssh sftp scp groups jk_lsh
 jailkit_chroot_app_programs=/usr/bin/groups /usr/bin/id  /usr/bin/dircolors /usr/bin/lesspipe /usr/bin/basename /usr/bin/dirname  /usr/bin/nano /usr/bin/pico



 so nun zum problem:

 erstmal ich komme auf die http://172.16.40.100 - It works (dass soll ja  so sein - oder!?)
 komme auch auf dass cp von ispconfig mit http://172.16.40.100:8080 

 fort habe ich als erstes einen benutzer angelegt, anschließend eine  domain test.tdl angelegt

 Server server1.example.com
 Kunde kunde
 IP-Adresse *
 Domain test.tdl
 rest gelassen und noch
 auto-subdomain auf www.
 und für php fast-cgi gewählt.
 häckchen bei aktiv war drin.

 Gut - die webseite hat er schonmal angelegt!

 Als nächstes bin ich auf den DNS Add Zone Wizard gegangen und habe  folgendes eingegeben:

 template Default
 server server1.example.com
 client kunde
 domain test.tdl
 ip-address server1.example.com
*ns1 server1.example.com              - ich glaube hier sind meine  fehler 
ns2 ns.server1.example.com*
 email mail.test.tdl


 Die einträge sahen danach dann so aus:

A mail server1.example.com 0
   A test.tdl. server1.example.com 0
A www server1.example.com 0
MX test.tdl. mail.example.com. 10
NS test.tdl. ns.server1.example.com. 0
NS test.tdl. server1.example.com. 0


 Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache denn ich komme nicht auf die seite.
 Probiert habe ich folgendes im Browser: test.tdl, www.test.tdl,
 172.16.40.100/test.tdl
 Bei letzterem kommt ein 403 - Fehler (Forbidden)

 Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar - auch wenn irgendwelche logs oder sonstwas  gebraucht werden zur Problembehebung oder einfach nur ein DNS - Eintrag  fehlt oder es sich doch um eine fehlinstallation handelt - bitte  schreiben 

 Danke 

 mfg
 Cryar


----------



## Burge (16. Juni 2010)

im lokalen netz musst den bei dem host der die seite auf ruft die domain in die host datei aufnehmen.

woher soll der denn wissen wonach er die domain auflösen soll selbst dein dns eintrag in ispconfig kann er ja nicht kennen.


----------



## Cryar (16. Juni 2010)

heh Burge 

Benütze ein Windows XP Client
Folgendes steht in meiner hosts datei:



> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 172.16.40.100 server1.example.com
> 172.16.40.100 test.tdl


ist dass so richtig !?

Weil ich komme so ebenfalls nicht auf die Seite.

Bei Eingabe im Webbrowser "test.tdl" kommt: Apache Start: It works!
Also genau dass selbe wie bei server1.example.com

Wie muss die Hostdatei bei mir denn aussehen damit er mich auch wirklich auf den Webordner von test.tdl bringt ?


----------



## Burge (16. Juni 2010)

deine hostdatei ist richtig schau mal das du auf deine isp server unter server einstellung auch die ip eingetragen hast und dann bei den webseiten nicht das * aus wählen sondern die ip adresse.


----------



## Cryar (16. Juni 2010)

ah ich danke dir ich glaube dass sind die ersten schritte richtung besserung 

ich bekomme nun zumindest wenn ich server1.example.com/test.tdl eingebe einen 404 fehler ^^

mit test.tdl komme ich allerdings weiterhin nur auf it works verzeichnis ...

wie kann man das beheben und auch dass er die index.html anzeigt und nicht den 404 error ? Die datei ist da und sollte eigentlich gelesen werden können.


----------



## Burge (16. Juni 2010)

das sind namensbassierete vhost du gibst gar kein verzeichniss an ruf ein domain auf von deinem xp rechner mit der angepassten host datei.


----------



## Cryar (16. Juni 2010)

dann ist irgendwo noch ein fehler wohl drin.

Komme nur auf die Apache IT works seite

hier ein auszug aus der test.tdl.vhost datei:



> <Directory /var/www/test.tdl>
> AllowOverride None
> Order Deny,Allow
> Deny from all
> ...


ist dass die datei worauf es ankommt oder könnte in einer anderen datei ein fehler sein ?

Nochmals vielen dank für die Hilfe


€dit:

Habe im ISPC Cron Protokoll noch folgende Einträge gefunden:

[Wed Jun 16 14:14:07 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 172.16.40.100:443 has  no VirtualHosts
/bin/sh: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/run-getmail.sh: Permission  denied


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Du hast in Deinen DNS Einträgen den Punkt am Ende der vollständigen Domainnnamen (FQDN) vergessen. Du hast also nur relative records zur Zone erstellt und keine absoluten.

Es muss also heißen:

test.tdl.

und nicht

test.tdl

Des weiteren hast Du DNS A-Records angelegt, die auf eine Domain verweisen. Sowas ist im DNS nicht vorgesehen. DNS A-Records verweisen immer auf eine IP.

Der vhost Auszug aus Post #7 ist korrekt. Du hast also ein DNS problem und keines mit dem Apache.

Des weiteren setzt Du eine ziemlich alte ISPConfig Version ein. Aktualisier mal auf das aktuelle Release (3.0.2.1 oder 3.0.2.2 beta).


----------



## Cryar (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Danke für die Hinweise, habe nun meine Records angepasst. Komme nun auch über test.tdl auf die richtige Seite  Schonmal danke dafür

hier meine records:






habe nun auch ispconfig geupdated auf version 3.0.2.1

nach updates finished kamen zwar folgende fehler:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 8: f: command not found
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: `then'

aber auf den ersten blick scheint alles zu funktionieren,

nochmal vielen dank für eure Hilfe, wenns produktiv werden sollte und ich Probleme habe, werde ich mich gerne nochmal an die Community wenden  ihr seit spitze

mfg,
Cryar


----------



## Quest (17. Juni 2010)

Kurz zur DNS-Konfiguration im Heimnetz:
Bei einem handelsüblichen DSL-Router mit DHCP Server kann man ja einige Daten angeben, die an die DHCP Clients weitergegeben werden.
Wenn ich dort angebe, dass meine DHCP Clients den ISP3 Server als 1. und den Router als 2. NS bekommen können die Clients die Domains auf dem ISP3 Server problemlos auflösen, ohne hosts-Eintrag.


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2010)

> nach updates finished kamen zwar folgende fehler:
> 
> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 8: f:  command not found
> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: syntax  error near unexpected token `then'
> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: `then'


Das ist ok. Das war ein Bug in der 3.0.1 Version, der macht eine etwas 'häßliche' Ausgabe auf der Shell hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Funktionen.


----------



## Cryar (17. Juni 2010)

Ok gut zu wissen.

Danke für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.


----------

